# Has anyone ever sub-contracted w/ Brickman?



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been plowing for the landscaping company that I am employed with year round as well as some of my own side jobs. I now own 2 trucks and am trying to take on more work for this season. Through a friend of a friend I may have an opportunity to sub-contract to Brickman. However, they would want a full-time commitment and probably from both trucks which leaves me to either:


Take season off from my current employer
Pay a couple guys to drive my trucks for Brickman while I plow for my current employer in one of his trucks
Turn down Brickman all together
Find a solution somewhere in the middle
[/LIST]

Any suggestions? I have heard of people making a lot of $$ sub-ing to Brickman but have also heard rumors of them f***ing their contractors over. And ditching my current employer would also probably be unethical. I feel most people will say not to take on so much at once, but I see a big opportunity and know I will be kicking myself later on if I let it go.

Either way I am not losing existing money, just potential profit as I see it. I also failed to mention I have commercial insurance on both trucks that I want to make sure gets put to the most potential use.

James


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We have worked for a local branch of Brickman and I can say they where quit good to work for. The pay was comparable to most other sub contract opertunitys and they were full service monthly contracts. Checks came in the mail month and on time as promised. 
I here that everyone's experience with them is different based on the branch you work for. If we were offered work with them again I'm sure we would take it. 

Now if you are talki g about Brickman facility services I would run the other way. All I've heard is low pay and typical national service provider bull !


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

in Dayton, you can do much better than what they offer you. There are two other larger outfits I know first hand offering 50% more per hour than the brown clowns. They were talking $65 per hour for a pickup. Im telling you its better to sell your trucks now than plow for that little.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

They left a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

Maclawnco;1505466 said:


> in Dayton, you can do much better than what they offer you. There are two other larger outfits I know first hand offering 50% more per hour than the brown clowns. They were talking $65 per hour for a pickup. Im telling you its better to sell your trucks now than plow for that little.


Good to know. Are there any specific companies you would recommend? Where abouts in Ohio are you located?


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I worked for Brickman through BFS (their national company) STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

My buddy has plowed for them for years.. started $100 per hour $20 bag of salt.... now he makes $75 per hour . $10 bag salt.. they do pay, and keep him busy.....

I like my per push apartment complexs


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I have subbed for BFS for the last 4 years. I at first they were horrible with payment 45 - 90 days out during the snow season. Their system was all sorts of jacked up. The least couple of years payment has been a lot quicker for the lawn side its the same time every month. Winter work its about 10-15 days after the storm.

The one down side is you have no control over the accounts. Meaning we had a great account line up with them last year enough to keep 9 trucks busy. We serviced our accounts flawlessly and even picked up several others from other service providers working through brickman which couldnt handle what they had. This year Brickman lost one of their national accounts which in turn means I lost 8 zero tollerance cash cows. If you do work for them don't get comfertable with the accounts you have this year because next year they will most likely be gone. 

The point is don't quit your day job for a quick buck. Firgure out a plan to try subing one truck to BFS while keeping your all year round job.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Local offices are usually good to work for. BFS, not so good.


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

We do a good amount of work for bfs. The ivr system is a pita, and if your paperwork isn't in line don't expect to get paid. If you get all of your contracts in and double check that they have your ins cert then your good. Don't count on one company for all of your accounts, if you read their contract they can cancell at any time.


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

Working for national company has ups and downs. If you can make margins to pay a guy to drive one of your trucks for a national company then doit. It seams that the national company guys try to target smaller one man opperations and they almost always pay as such,


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*don't waste your time!*

I spent more time chasing my money than plowing , dont waste your time they are a Joke!


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

diesellandscape;1510534 said:


> The ivr system is a pita


I totally agree! Stupid thing only works half the time for me, then I get sent to an agent, who sends me back to IVR!


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! I stuck w/ my employer because I felt that was the right thing to do. As for Brickman, I had to turn the opportunity down this year. Instead I picked up a couple more of my own commercial accounts as well as contacted someone else I knew that was looking for sub-contractors and agreed to have my trucks help him out. (His accounts so it doesn't put my ass on the line as bad, when I can't personally be there, and he is also there to oversee what my guys are doing)

I also ended up picking up a third truck to take on the extra work


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

A family member subs from them (equipment only, no plows) and I think he's had to fight to get paid every year. Be ready to wait for your money.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ProGradeSnw&Ice;1505199 said:


> I have been plowing for the landscaping company that I am employed with year round as well as some of my own side jobs. I now own 2 trucks and am trying to take on more work for this season. Through a friend of a friend I may have an opportunity to sub-contract to Brickman. However, they would want a full-time commitment and probably from both trucks which leaves me to either:
> 
> 
> Take season off from my current employer
> ...


*90 day pay .

workmans comp

min. 6 million aggregate insurance

bonded $$$

subs /and/or employees willing to wait to june for funds . Unless they less you (aka; payroll)

superfunded attorney

the sharks eat the guppies . are you a shark or a guppie ?*


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't take any more! This is all BS. I have been paid exactly by the terms they tell you up front. No sooner and no later! I've never had a problem with doing their sweeping or snow and ice removal. I can't understand what you guys with problems are having problems with. All I can figure is that a poorly run company will always have problems with most of their customers. 

If you have a computer and 1/2 a brain you won't have any problems with Brickman.


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

90 pay? 
More Like net 30-45
6mil insurance?
1mil/2mil
Bonded?
Never asked to put up a bond


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

diesellandscape;1547177 said:


> 90 pay?
> More Like net 30-45
> 6mil insurance?
> 1mil/2mil
> ...


_guessing not all contracts are alike_ . we bidded on a 45 acre business campus and those were the terms . cant see any corp. as brickman allowing a poser with 2 trucks to cover 45acres . Dont even think about pulling or damaging unseen curb,
you are responsible .

you must be qualified . being bonded and fully insured are major items for that campus . imagine paco and jimmy being awarded said contract & failing to clear said campus in a timely matter w/out heavy equipment ,material tonnage and manpower . that is where their bond satifiys the contract .

do you know anything about being bonded and what it entitles ? are you willing to absorb or put up the coin of those terms listed above ? workmans comp ?

it's big business , not a right to work, affirmative action deal or some 711 lot.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Spool it up;1547196 said:


> _guessing not all contracts are alike_ . we bidded on a 45 acre business campus and those were the terms . cant see any corp. as brickman allowing a poser with 2 trucks to cover 45acres . Dont even think about pulling or damaging unseen curb,
> you are responsible .
> 
> you must be qualified . being bonded and fully insured are major items for that campus . imagine paco and jimmy being awarded said contract & failing to clear said campus in a timely matter w/out heavy equipment ,material tonnage and manpower . that is where their bond satifiys the contract .
> ...


no reply ? must be eating all that home made Christmas food .wesport


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

I was over at my shop making sure we're good to go for a 4am salt run. I know all about being bonded and what it takes to handle a large account like that. We have 7 trucks and three skidloaders in house (not even going to mention the 2 kubota tractors, ventrac, or walker). We have 6 hourly sub trucks and two hourly subed skid loaders. We cover 112 acres of pavement that we clean, but hey what do I know?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

knowing brickmans' numbers , im willing to bet your doing it for a fish cake to keep the guys busy . 

were a professional profit geared outfit , in business to make it , not give it away.Thumbs Up
good luck with all that .


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

We actually get pretty good numbers on the brickman sites. I know what my costs are and what I need for a site. If they have lots that are low then we walk away. I think we only do 9 out of 27 sites in my area.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Spool it up;1547421 said:


> knowing brickmans' numbers , im willing to bet your doing it for a fish cake to keep the guys busy .
> 
> were a professional profit geared outfit , in business to make it , not give it away.Thumbs Up
> good luck with all that .


We do work for BFS. We've also turned down work from BFS.

I will say, the large site we do, with what Brickman is paying us per season, is double what it was locally awarded out for the following year.

That might give you an idea of how beat up pricing is locally making the Nationals look like heroes.

............


----------



## bhemp5 (Oct 19, 2008)

We are a company that was screwed BIG time by Brickman for $10,000. We understand that there are other snow contractors that have also been paid pennies on the dollar for snow work that was performed on behalf of The Brickman Group. We are seeking any companies, or individuals who were not paid by Brickman Group for consideration in a class action lawsuit. Please spread the word and reach out to this handle. 
Thanks.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't worry about what others say. There are companies on here that can't balance a checkbook and really aren't even companies (whatever they want to tell themselves), so you would expect them to have problems with Brickman or any customer for that matter.

Some people just have to tell themselves that if there are problems in their lives or company it must be some other persons fault.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

bhemp5;1582266 said:


> We are a company that was screwed BIG time by Brickman for $10,000. We understand that there are other snow contractors that have also been paid pennies on the dollar for snow work that was performed on behalf of The Brickman Group. We are seeking any companies, or individuals who were not paid by Brickman Group for consideration in a class action lawsuit. Please spread the word and reach out to this handle.
> Thanks.


How did they screw you?

You don't have to go into details, but precisely how did you (or your company) get screwed?


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is it hard to work for Brickman Facility Serives when you are also potentially competing against Brickman Group, their local branches? Seems like a conflict of interest.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

As a follow up, ive had 4 years great service and results with Brickman, and 6 years as a sub for Ferrandino. Never been stiffed (had some billing disputes that we settled quickly after documentation of services was provided, personally i feel you are an idiot if you do not take photos or video of work clmpleted at each job of the day these days) 

I dont have a Brickman Group in my are all go through BFS so I cant weigh in on that aspect.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

snowbrothers101;1974888 said:


> Is it hard to work for Brickman Facility Serives when you are also potentially competing against Brickman Group, their local branches? Seems like a conflict of interest.


To clarify further, all my contracts with BFS start with an RFP or scope submission to me. If I accept the rates and terms as written its instantly assigned, usually a multi year contract prr site. If I dont accept it we see if it can be negotiated. If not, it goes elsewhere. I may be lucky cause of being in a low density population area they dont have a company team in because we never have been in a non negotiated contract yet


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

snowbrothers, it is not a conflict of interest. The local branch has the right of first refusal. If they can make the numbers work for them, it never goes out for bid/proposal. If they can't make it work, it goes out to the general public. The conflict of interest would be if they took everybody's bid and their local branch bid one dollar less.


----------



## propertycare (Nov 19, 2011)

We have been with Brickman for several years. The first snow season the payment was slow 90 days to 8 months. They try to get away from paying you any way they can so that they can keep the profit and have there numbers look fantastic. You need to be careful with your records. Several years in a row now they have been much better landscaping and snow.
2016 However, they are now Brightview. Employees quitting left and right or being fired. They now owe us for an invoices from snow for over 4 months. Now telling us they are only going to pay 1/4 of the invoices, after repeatedly stating they would pay the invoices. We have very good documentation stating there commitment etc. 
Bottom line - They don't care about you. The employees are worried about their jobs. Be careful with this company employees are like robots they have several lines (go to words) more or less lies. It's almost a shame some employees are really nice when they start but because of the work ethics and wanting to keep their jobs they turn into as I repeat robots. They won't answer your calls or emails that's another sign that you are in trouble. Get everything in writing.
They are on the bottom of our list now, even below Ferrandino and that says it all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brickman\Brightview (all the trucks say Brickman) picked up our local airport for summer work. What a crappy job they are doing. Clumps, excess grass laying on top, chewed up paper, trimming lower than they are mowing, unbelievable they stay in business doing that crappy of work.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They are supposed to start changing the brand over this year. I still do landscaping work for them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just went by the airport again, looks like they were missing 1 out of 3 blades on their mower.

Hope you do better work than they do.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They do top notch work around here. The area and regional manager wouldnt tolerate that.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2143148 said:


> Brickman\Brightview (all the trucks say Brickman) picked up our local airport for summer work. What a crappy job they are doing. Clumps, excess grass laying on top, chewed up paper, trimming lower than they are mowing, unbelievable they stay in business doing that crappy of work.


Just saw the first bright view truck today. Better than there original color


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Superior L & L;2143286 said:


> Just saw the first bright view truck today. Better than there original color


Brickman baby **** brown?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2143317 said:


> Brickman baby **** brown?


You mean rusty metal primer brown?


----------

